# absoluTTe 9



## nutts

Is almost ready 

Let me just say... I can't believe how good A9 is. It really is absoluTTely fantastic. 

Well done to the team!!! 8)


----------



## DXN

do we not need to buy autocar then NuTTS?


----------



## Kell

DXN said:


> do we not need to buy autocar then NuTTS?


Yes, you still need to buy it...


----------



## nutts

AbsoluTTe 9 has now been posted... expect it to hit doormats Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday 

If anyone hasn't received theirs by Wednesday, can they

1st - check that their details are correct by clicking here

2nd - if any of your details are incorrect, then correct them and email [email protected] saying that you've just corrected your details

3rd - if all details are correct and you are a current member (this can be checked on the link above), then email [email protected] and we'll check it out and send another magazine.

4th - if you need to renew, click here and we'll process it and send absoluTTe 9 asap

Enjoy absoluTTe 9  8)


----------



## KenTT

Yes, thankyou TTOC team I have got mine this morning.


----------



## NaughTTy

KenTT said:


> Yes, thankyou TTOC team I have got mine this morning.


Hope you checked out the Readers' Drives section :wink:


----------



## Sim




----------



## Sim

Got mine too

Thanks folks


----------



## Hoggy

Excellent publication. Thanks to all.
H.


----------



## Kell

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/ab1.jpg

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## thehornster

Don't all the reps look handsome in this issue!    :?


----------



## scoTTy

I was trying to work out why you looked taller. It's coz you're cheating and standing on the kerb! :lol:

p.s. What do you prefer? What's in your left hand or your right?


----------



## thehornster

scoTTy said:


> I was trying to work out why you looked taller. It's coz you're cheating and standing on the kerb! :lol:
> 
> p.s. What do you prefer? What's in your left hand or your right?


Both..  :lol: :wink:


----------



## nutts

thehornster said:


> Don't all the reps look handsome in this issue!    :?


It's the long lost Mitchell brother :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## davidg

nutts said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't all the reps look handsome in this issue!    :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the long lost Mitchell brother :lol: :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

The other brother has the yellow TT :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster

davidg said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't all the reps look handsome in this issue!    :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the long lost Mitchell brother :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other brother has the yellow TT :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Weird and i love pies!


----------



## ObiWan

thehornster said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't all the reps look handsome in this issue!    :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the long lost Mitchell brother :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other brother has the yellow TT :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weird and i love pies!
Click to expand...

Even more weird............ we already knew this


----------



## thehornster

ObiWan said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't all the reps look handsome in this issue!    :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the long lost Mitchell brother :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other brother has the yellow TT :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weird and i love pies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even more weird............ we already knew this
Click to expand...

Thanks! is the picture that bad :?  :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

Its nothing to do with the picture, more the grapevine :lol:


----------



## thehornster

ObiWan said:


> Its nothing to do with the picture, more the grapevine :lol:


I couldn't eat a whole grapevine! Who told you that...bloody liars :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee

Excellent - probably the best AbsoluTTe yet.

Great article about my first track day :roll: :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

thehornster said:


> Don't all the reps look handsome in this issue!    :?


I think you could be right there


----------



## thehornster

YELLOW_TT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't all the reps look handsome in this issue!    :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could be right there
Click to expand...

Glad someone agrees  :lol: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

thehornster said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't all the reps look handsome in this issue!    :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could be right there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad someone agrees  :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

I think the Mitchell brothers will have to have a little word with davidg :wink:


----------



## NormStrm

thehornster said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't all the reps look handsome in this issue!    :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could be right there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad someone agrees  :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more   

Superb publication [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

NormStrm said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't all the reps look handsome in this issue!    :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could be right there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad someone agrees  :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't agree more
> 
> Superb publication [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
Click to expand...

if only there was one more out there who would agree with us :wink:


----------



## Grauditt

YELLOW_TT said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't all the reps look handsome in this issue!    :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could be right there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad someone agrees  :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't agree more
> 
> Superb publication [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if only there was one more out there who would agree with us :wink:
Click to expand...

It's official...... great minds think alike - I was just thinking that myself


----------



## thehornster

Grauditt said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't all the reps look handsome in this issue!    :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could be right there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad someone agrees  :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't agree more
> 
> Superb publication [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if only there was one more out there who would agree with us :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's official...... great minds think alike - I was just thinking that myself
Click to expand...

Thats it ,its official ......we are the best looking reps ever!!  Especially if you squint a bit and look at the magazine in the dark.....well for my pic anyway :?


----------



## DXN

another good episode

congrats


----------



## Nem

Very, very good edition indeed.

I would comment on the above reps pics, but seeing as I'm told I'm in the next issue with my pic I'll keep my mouth shut for fear of return fire next time 

Nick

(But you do all look very pretty indeed...)


----------



## thehornster

Nem said:


> Very, very good edition indeed.
> 
> I would comment on the above reps pics, but seeing as I'm told I'm in the next issue with my pic I'll keep my mouth shut for fear of return fire next time
> 
> Nick
> 
> (But you do all look very pretty indeed...)


I'm sure you'll look just as amazing Nick :-* :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

thehornster said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very, very good edition indeed.
> 
> I would comment on the above reps pics, but seeing as I'm told I'm in the next issue with my pic I'll keep my mouth shut for fear of return fire next time
> 
> Nick
> 
> (But you do all look very pretty indeed...)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'll look just as amazing Nick :-* :lol:
Click to expand...

I could make a forecast on that but best not  :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck

Fantastic issue..Probably because my car is pictured twice  once at the back and once on the first timer article(Even though there are a couple of A4's just cutting some of my car out of the picture) . I will keep my opinions to myself about Hornster as he holds me to ransom with a damn minging picture of myself. . John you look real good in that photo..............Honest


----------



## thehornster

genocidalduck said:


> Fantastic issue..Probably because my car is pictured twice  once at the back and once on the first timer article(Even though there are a couple of A4's just cutting some of my car out of the picture) . I will keep my opinions to myself about Hornster as he holds me to ransom with a damn minging picture of myself. . John you look real good in that photo..............Honest


Good lad ..you know it makes sense!   ....now wheres that picture of him.... :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic issue..Probably because my car is pictured twice  once at the back and once on the first timer article(Even though there are a couple of A4's just cutting some of my car out of the picture) . I will keep my opinions to myself about Hornster as he holds me to ransom with a damn minging picture of myself. . John you look real good in that photo..............Honest
> 
> 
> 
> Good lad ..you know it makes sense!   ....now wheres that picture of him.... :wink:
Click to expand...

I've got it remember :twisted:


----------



## thehornster

ObiWan said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic issue..Probably because my car is pictured twice  once at the back and once on the first timer article(Even though there are a couple of A4's just cutting some of my car out of the picture) . I will keep my opinions to myself about Hornster as he holds me to ransom with a damn minging picture of myself. . John you look real good in that photo..............Honest
> 
> 
> 
> Good lad ..you know it makes sense!   ....now wheres that picture of him.... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got it remember :twisted:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: We could bribe him.what do ya fancy......free cabs for a year?? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

thehornster said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic issue..Probably because my car is pictured twice  once at the back and once on the first timer article(Even though there are a couple of A4's just cutting some of my car out of the picture) . I will keep my opinions to myself about Hornster as he holds me to ransom with a damn minging picture of myself. . John you look real good in that photo..............Honest
> 
> 
> 
> Good lad ..you know it makes sense!   ....now wheres that picture of him.... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got it remember :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: We could bribe him.what do ya fancy......free cabs for a year?? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I am not greedy, 1 free cab would do just nicely


----------



## thehornster

ObiWan said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic issue..Probably because my car is pictured twice  once at the back and once on the first timer article(Even though there are a couple of A4's just cutting some of my car out of the picture) . I will keep my opinions to myself about Hornster as he holds me to ransom with a damn minging picture of myself. . John you look real good in that photo..............Honest
> 
> 
> 
> Good lad ..you know it makes sense!   ....now wheres that picture of him.... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got it remember :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: We could bribe him.what do ya fancy......free cabs for a year?? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not greedy, 1 free cab would do just nicely
Click to expand...

Yeah but to the South of france 8) :lol: :lol:


----------



## aidb

My copy dropped on the mat this morning. Congrats to everyone involved. Another great issue.


----------



## davidg

aidb said:


> My copy dropped on the mat this morning. Congrats to everyone involved. Another great issue.


You would say that :!: as there is a pic of your car in it          :wink: :wink:


----------



## Hev

Still not got mine yet 

Hev x


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> Still not got mine yet
> 
> Hev x


Do you want to borrow mine :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Hev

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still not got mine yet
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to borrow mine :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*
Click to expand...










Something tells me you are taking the ............ :!: Ya bully :!: :!: :!:

Hev x


----------



## aidb

davidg said:


> You would say that :!: as there is a pic of your car in it          :wink: :wink:


  8) :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT

Hev said:


> Still not got mine yet
> 
> Hev x




I'll have a word with the Post fairy, see what I can do


----------



## Hev

Terri_TT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still not got mine yet
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have a word with the Post fairy, see what I can do
Click to expand...

 

Hev x


----------



## nutts

Hev

It was sent again... :?


----------



## DGW131

nutts said:


> Hev
> 
> It was sent again... :?


I....... hijacked the postman

now you know where I got my copy :wink:


----------



## davidg

nutts said:


> Hev
> 
> It was sent again... :?


It is under the wood floor :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## BreTT

....and what a great cover page too.... :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

We've got 2!

Hev, if you'd like a copy PM your addy or give me a call if your in Dindee

We'll try a Scotland to Scotland delivery :wink:

Dave


----------



## nutts

Well that'll be three on the way...


----------



## Kell

Does that make it absoluTTe 27 then?


----------



## Hev

thanks guys  Don't think I laminated over the top of them :wink:

I'll see how many turn up :!:

Hev x


----------



## spilmah

still trying to sort out mine  seem to be having a huge problem sorting out my memebership


----------



## DGW131

spilmah said:


> still trying to sort out mine  seem to be having a huge problem sorting out my memebership


they are volunteers :wink:


----------



## nutts

spilmah said:


> still trying to sort out mine  seem to be having a huge problem sorting out my membership


Sam,

try again and I'll track it through the shop and database.


----------



## nutts

DGW131 said:


> spilmah said:
> 
> 
> 
> still trying to sort out mine  seem to be having a huge problem sorting out my membership
> 
> 
> 
> they are volunteers :wink:
Click to expand...

That right we are volunteers :? So what's the problem?

Are you actually going to join? or maybe volunteer to help the club? or are you just going to hang around on this board and harass the members :roll: :wink:


----------



## Hev

:lol: 
Two copies waiting for me getting home from work , any advance on two :?: :lol:

Fab issue ............. helped along with the two piccies of my babe of course :roll: :wink: :-*

Thanks

Hev x


----------



## DGW131

nutts said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spilmah said:
> 
> 
> 
> still trying to sort out mine  seem to be having a huge problem sorting out my membership
> 
> 
> 
> they are volunteers :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That right we are volunteers :? So what's the problem?
> 
> Are you actually going to join? or maybe volunteer to help the club? or are you just going to hang around on this board and harass the members :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

I am explaining to a member that the TTOC is run by volunteers

So why are you high and mighty about that :?

in future I won't bother


----------



## nutts

DGW131 said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spilmah said:
> 
> 
> 
> still trying to sort out mine  seem to be having a huge problem sorting out my membership
> 
> 
> 
> they are volunteers :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That right we are volunteers :? So what's the problem?
> 
> Are you actually going to join? or maybe volunteer to help the club? or are you just going to hang around on this board and harass the members :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am explaining to a member that the TTOC is run by volunteers
> 
> So why are you high and mighty about that :?
> 
> in future I won't bother
Click to expand...

Because I'm fecking tired? Long day...

and because you weren't just informing a member that we're volunteers. :?

Everyone knows that we put our own time, effort and money into running this club and you just seem to post and don't contribute very much to this club...

High & mighty? :? Why do post on an Owners Club board, if you have no intention of joining the club? Unless you are going to... in which case I'll process your membership asap and include a special gift  

btw when I post using a :wink: it usually means don't take things too seriously... it usually warrants the same back... rather than abuse with out smiley emoticons :wink: :roll:


----------



## spilmah

Im good at starting argie bargies where ever I go LOL :lol: I'll try again Mark, thanks 
:?

Sam xx


----------



## nutts

spilmah said:


> Im good at starting argie bargies where ever I go LOL :lol: I'll try again Mark, thanks
> :?
> 
> Sam xx


I'll watch out for it Sam


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> :lol:
> Two copies waiting for me getting home from work , any advance on two :?: :lol:
> 
> Fab issue ............. helped along with the two piccies of my babe of course :roll: :wink: :-*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hev x


Hope you think we handled removing Humphrey with honour


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> Two copies waiting for me getting home from work , any advance on two :?: :lol:
> 
> Fab issue ............. helped along with the two piccies of my babe of course :roll: :wink: :-*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you think we handled removing Humphrey with honour
Click to expand...

 :wink: 
I've had a wee chat with him and explained that his 15 minutes of fame have only been delayed a tad :roll: so he is quite happy :lol: :wink:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> Two copies waiting for me getting home from work , any advance on two :?: :lol:
> 
> Fab issue ............. helped along with the two piccies of my babe of course :roll: :wink: :-*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you think we handled removing Humphrey with honour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wink:
> I've had a wee chat with him and explained that his 15 minutes of fame have only been delayed a tad :roll: so he is quite happy :lol: :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> Its nothing to do with the picture, more the grapevine :lol:


And I always thought a grapevine is a sort of exercise routine :roll:

Thanks to all involved: a super issue [smiley=smash.gif]


----------

